# Biting



## Lemon (May 14, 2009)

So Lemon bit me today. I had just used some cleaning products (soap and lysol). She likes to climb on my hands and when she did she was licking her mouth a lot and my hand a little and then bit. I'm wondering if maybe she thought the smells were something tasty? She's never bitten before, even when she was really pissed at the vet. Has anyone else ever had this happen? Is this normal hedgie behavior?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, it was just a taste test. If she smells something tasty or interesting on your hands, she may try to take a nibble. Usually it's not a hard bite though, just a pinch. If you don't want her to do it, just make sure you wash your hands with a non-scented soap before handling her.


----------



## Lemon (May 14, 2009)

Thank you! That's what I was thinking, but since some of the information I have learned about hedgehogs is absolutely NOT common sense, I thought I would ask. :lol:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Brillo has taken to chewing on my shirt and last night he dug a little deeper and got some skin twice. I wonder what made him like biting the shirt so much... :?:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He may like the smell of your laundry detergent or the smell of your body wash/soap or your body spray.
He may be trying to taste it?


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have the good fortune :lol: of having a very sweet, outgoing, exploring, snuggly BITER. he wasn't this way when i first got him. it began about 6 months ago. i was HIGHLY offended. he loves mommie. why is he biting? & it was so strange...he was scampering about in my clothes as i watched a movie...he was not ill, upset, cranky, grumpy, disturbed, scared...none of the typical hedgie-bite triggers (& he never bites -to this day- b/c of food/treats). he was playing. & all the sudden - CHOMP. then CHOMP. CHOMPITY CHOMP. i quickly removed him & quickly him thoroughly to make certain he was indeed ok. & he was. he gave me the "what, mom? let me play!" look. later, he was sleeping in my shirt, snuffled around to change positions, bit me, & promptly went back to sleep. no aggression biting for this hoglet. i worried he might start biting others. no. just me. never ever bitten anyone else. not his daddy, not any of my close friends. no one. not even when someone he doesn't like is around. just me. he only & quite consistently bites me. doesn't matter what perfume, deodorant, detergent i do or do not use. i tried preventative techniques but they just don't work when the bugger only bites under cover. i have had to capitulate & agree that apparently he really, really likes my scent/smell (in absence of me, he will wallow in my laundry or clothes - won't even go in his house any more). & there is no changing my body chemistry so... voila - "i love you mommie! yum! CHOMP!" i'll take that over aggressive biting any day.

it's funny to me now. i have to wear my "foot protectors" (aka thick socks) when i get in bed b/c he has a foot fetish & while he doesn't bite hard most of the time, those little teeth can still pack a wallop. he gets feet, knees, hands without fail every night. occasionally he goes for a wild card like my hip or the inside of my elbow. he freaked me out the other night by sitting on my neck & licking my lip & sniffing...i told him "NOOOOO BITIE!" i was getting a little nervous. but he was good...he seems to know the face is a no bite zone...kisses & nuzzles only. he still likes to climb & perch on it as well though. that & lay himself over my knee like a little quilly rug & conk out. it's like he was climbing & got stuck. i get the good end since his belly is on me! i find it quite funny though it means i am stuck in one postion. i digress.

to my knowledge, i am the only one out there with such a ball of quills, so don't worry!  we manage fine. he gets his nips in - it's his weird ritual & he's done. then he snoozes & pops up for play time while i try to fall asleep as he runs up & down my head. :mrgreen: :roll: :lol:


----------

